# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeten: wanneer moet mijn kind steunzolen dragen?

## FRANCOIS580

Gezonde voeten zijn geld waard. De gezondheid van je voeten hangt in belangrijke mate af van de kwaliteit van je schoenen, van je voethygiëne en je voetverzorging. Vooral kindervoetjes zijn erg gevoelig en vragen extra aandacht, zeker wanneer je oogappel aan zijn/haar eerste stapjes toe is. Dan vragen kindervoetjes niet alleen extra aandacht en verzorging, maar in de eerste plaats schoenen die hun voeten voldoende steun bieden. Maar wat wanneer je kind klaagt van pijn aan zijn voeten voeten of wanneer je zelf merkt dat het fout loopt met zijn loophouding? Wat zijn goede kinderschoenen en wanneer heeft je kind écht steunzolen nodig? 

Het belang van een goed passende kinderschoen kan nooit genoeg onderstreept worden. Tegelijk moeten goede kinderschoenen voldoende kunnen ademen. Dat voorkomt zweetvoeten en het ontstaan van schimmels. Belangrijk bij het kiezen van kinderschoenen met de juiste pasvorm is uiteraard de manier waarop kindervoetjes worden gemeten, als dat al wordt gedaan. Waak er over dat beide kindervoetjes worden gemeten. Om de juiste maat te meten moeten de kinderen rechtop staan.

*Wat is een goed passende kinderschoen?* 
Een kinderschoen met een goede pasvorm moet uiteraard aan verschillende eisen voldoen:
• *Lengtemaat:* je bekomt de juiste lengtemaat van kinderschoenen door twaalf millimeter bij de gemeten voetlengte te tellen. Die extra ruimte zorgt voor voldoende bewegingsruimte tijdens het stappen.
• *Breedte:*het belang van de breedte van kinderschoentjes wordt nogal eens over het hoofd gezien, en is nochtans minstens zo belangrijk als de lengte. Voor het meten van de breedte laat je jouw kind best op een blanco blad papier staan, zo kun je gemakkelijk de contouren van zijn voetjes natekenen. Tel zo’n twaalf millimeter méér dan het langste teentje, knip die voetafdrukken uit en leg deze in de schoenen van je keuze. Zijn er opstaande randen te zien of is het papier gekreukt als het eruit komt? Dan heeft de schoen een verkeerde pasvorm.
• *Voldoende steun:* goede kinderschoenen plooien achteraan niet of nauwelijks. Pas dan bieden ze voldoende steun. Een goede schoen plooit op dezelfde plaats waar de voet plooit.
• *Gewicht:* koop nooit te zware schoenen, die belasten  het kniegewricht.
• *Eerste kinderschoen:* start zeker niet te vroeg met de eerste kinderschoenen, dat staat een goede ontwikkeling van de voetspieren en- gewrichten in de weg. Pas wanneer je kind begint te stappen, zijn schoenen noodzakelijk, daarvoor echter sterk af te raden.

*De groei van kindervoetjes*
Vanaf het ogenblik dat je baby zijn eerste verkennende stapjes zet, kan er met zijn voetjes iets verkeerd gaan. Zeker wanneer zijn schoentjes onvoldoende steun bieden. Dan is de kans zeer groot dat hij later steunzolen zal moeten dragen om zijn voetjes extra te ondersteunen. Vraag daarbij is wanneer je kind steunzolen nodig heeft. Hou er rekening mee dat de voetjes van pasgeboren baby’s min of meer naar buiten staan en zijn beentjes.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## peteroomens

Uit praktijkervaring plaats ik vraagtekens bij het dragen van 'steunende' schoenen voor jonge kinderen. Ik verwijs hierbij naar een publicatie uit 1992:
]http://www.bjj.boneandjoint.org.uk/content/74-B/4/525.full.pdf[/url][/URL] 
Ook op mijn website is hierover meer informatie te vinden: http://www.drbody.nl
Peter W.B.Oomens.

----------

